

8 Management Lessons I Learned Working At Apple - fuzzythinker
http://www.businessinsider.com/management-lessons-i-learned-working-at-apple-2010-7#a-tech-company-should-be-run-by-engineers-not-managers-1

======
cag_ii
It would be hard for me to suggest a less appropriate format for an article
than a slide-show of marginally related images.

------
ebneter
This was satire, no?? This is so far from true...

